# warranty or Exclusions.



## FINISH TECH (Mar 1, 2007)

_*Does any one have a template or some good advise for either warranty or some good exclusions regarding hanging,finishing ect.*_
with cracks or anything else that can happen over time I would really like to put something together I dont mind taking care of my home owners I just want to take care of myself too!

I have a house right now that has a few hair line cracks the H.O are good people I did a bunch of work for them back in jully and now I got a call about cracking! what would be a good way in the future to let the H.O know that this might happen and its not excactly my fault, I know the lumber that was used and the weather changes played a role.

but also what else do you think I could do to help myself see these hair line cracks here and there less, because if I could lower the chances by doing something different I would love to. Ive only seen this a few times but it really makes the H.O doubt your work...

thanks ahead of time for any positive feed back!


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

First off, look and see where your cracks are? Angles or flats?


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

Also, my garages are not warrantied but I do my best with ensuring the ceilings won't crack. :thumbsup:


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

Brockster said:


> Also, my garages are not warrantied but I do my best with ensuring the ceilings won't crack. :thumbsup:



Easy to say to a homeowner but my big dawg builders don't play that game. I'll fix em once...thats it!


----------



## dryrocker27 (Dec 2, 2007)

We work only with contract builders ( no spec builders) and control all aspects of the drywall job. 

1. We supply all material as to get the best USG board possible. 
2. We have our own hanger on staff and have showed them how i want it hung.
3. We use as many 16 foot boards as possible to eliminate butt joints in 12+ x 12+ rooms
4. We use only screws and glue 
5. We use all tape tech tools and national gypsum compounds
Every now and then a crack will happen. I tell my builders to leave the cracks alone for the first eleven months, if any appear, and we will come back with them to do the punch list the homeowner has to honor their one year guarentee. Aftyer this punch out with the builder and differant subs, we charge at least 100.00 per visit.


----------



## FINISH TECH (Mar 1, 2007)

Are you finding that certain muds do this less then other muds.
meaning I find that a lot of guys use the all purpose mud for all coats 
but I cant stand the stuff when ever Ive had problems it seems that Ive used that stuff, I know some guys hit the first coat with hot mud then the 2nd & 3rd coat with all purpose or topper or even light weight plus #3. hell Ive met guys that use plus three on all coats. does anyone feel better about a certain method or is it just luck of the draw "wood weather ect".

and would I notice that much of a difference if I primed before I textured?


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

Use/Put these terms/words in your *exclusion clauses* at the end of contract/paper::

- *No warranty* of our work is given and/or enforceable by law due to the forces of mother natures such as, i.e., strong wind damages caused by hurricane/storms, accidental fires, floods, or any unavoidable *house settlement cracks *in walls/ or basements / or foundations that are *not originally done by this contractor.*


----------



## FINISH TECH (Mar 1, 2007)

I like that thank you! 

I think its a good idea to let them know it could happen so that way when it does happen your not trying to explain to them why its cracking and by that time there thinking ya right this guy is just trying get himself of the hook.

do you think its a good Idea to put will come back one time to fill small cracks 
if nessisary 1-time free of charge as a follow up up to a year! anything after would be an additional work order!


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

For me it all depends. I asked where you were having a problem with cracking because I know if you load up the angles with paint you can bet it can crack. 
In a garage there's a good chance you may have problem due to overhead garage doors or in cold climates you could have problems due to a poor insulation job. I do what I can to ensure that won't happen with tricks I have learned over the years.

If I had a cathedral ceiling crack or any other problems in the house I would fix it at the end of the first year. I figure good job news travels slow while bad job news travels quickly...


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

FINISH TECH said:


> I like that thank you!
> 
> I think its a good idea to let them know it could happen so that way when it does happen your not trying to explain to them why its cracking and by that time there thinking ya right this guy is just trying get himself of the hook.
> 
> ...


 
Sure, why not. Here is another exclusion/warranty clause added to first one. You can change your months if you desire ::

*"Warranty is covered one year (or 3, 6, 9, 12 months?) from the date of work completion. Warranty is covered only on the defective workmanship and not on the material defects from the manufacturer. During this warranty period, the first visit is FREE of charge, the second or subsequent visits will incure a flat charge of $100.00 each. Any additional work order, that is not covered by the warranty period and/or not related to original defect(s), will incur additional work charges to be assessed later (if required)". :thumbsup:*

Hope it helps!


----------



## FINISH TECH (Mar 1, 2007)

All your guys Info is really appreciated..


----------

